# 2011 National obedience results



## Loisiana

Team Obed:
1st T2-759 pts. - Team 2: Sun
56 MACH MORNINGLO EVERYTHING UNDER THE SUN TD, JH, MX, MXJ. SR48362806 Dog
3/1/2008 Breeder: Glenda Manucy. Sire: CH Deauxquest Hard Day's Knight UD,
VER, RAE, TD, SH Dam: Morninglo Indianhills Renegade MH. Owner: Andrea
Ford
108 MORNINGLO POCKETS FULL OF SUNSHINE. SR48362804 Dog
3/1/2008 Breeder: Glenda Manucy. Sire: Deauxquest Hard Days Knight UD, RE,
TD, SH Dam: Morninglo Indian Hills Renegade MH. Owner: Janet Gomez

200 MORNINGLO'S SUNRISE AT AMBIKA, UD. SN48362807 Bitch
3/1/2008 Breeder: Glenda Manucy. Sire: CH Deauxquest Hard Day's Knight, UD
VER RAE TD SH Dam: Morninglo Indianhills Renegade, MH. Owner: Henry &
Joyce Hahn
172 ESLANA'S LADY AMY OF SUNHILLOW, RE CDX JH NF NA NAJ TD VCD1. SR32505801
Bitch
11/20/2003 Breeder: Alan & Esther Blastock. Sire: Firemark's Push Comes To
Shove Dam: Maplebear's Ladygrace Of Eslana. Owner: Linda Bryerton
22 MORNINGLO RISES OVER SUNHILLOW, JH, WC. SR48362805 Dog (alt.)
3/1/2008 Breeder: Glenda Manucy. Sire: CH Deauxquest Hard Day's Knight, UD
RAE TD SH Dam: Morninglo Indianhills Renegade, MH. Owner: Linda Bryerton

2nd T9-753.5 pts. - Team 9: Grand Slam
111 MIRASOL'S INDIGO DOG GO, UD GO TD RN. SR26687205 Dog
5/7/2005 Breeder: Alison & Ray Desmarais. Sire: CH OTCH CT Highmark Mirasol
Once A Knight, VCD#, UDX MX MXJ JH Dam: CH Mirasol's Femme Fatale,
UDX OM NJP OF. Owner: Judy Overton
112 OTCH WINGMASTER'S DESERT MOON, UDX2 OM3 OA OAJ. SR27237703 Bitch
5/27/2005 Breeder: Helene Friedwald. Sire: CH Happy Mr. Highmark Bad News
Bears, CDX SH WCX SDHF OS Dam: Mirasol Wingmaster's Diamond Lil, UD
MX MXJ JH WC CCA UC. Owner: Leslie Stanley
145 GAYLAN'S FIRE WHEN READY, VCD2 RN UD GO VER JH AX AXJ XF WC. SR44099605
Dog
7/17/2007 Breeder: Patricia A. McKinney & Gayle Watkins. Sire: CH Hillock's
Meredreme's Kazaam Dam: MACH Gaylan's One Step Atta Time, UD SH. Owner:
Pat Kavanagh
202 CH DEAUXQUEST HARD DAYS KNIGHT, UD MH RAE TD. SR07112502 Dog
4/14/2003 Breeder: Dee & John Thibodeaux. Sire: CH OTCH CT Highmark
Mirasol Once A Knight, UDX3 JH MX MXJ Dam: Deauxquest Mavica Pic, UD AX
AXJ JH. Owner: Anney Doucette
205 ALT.UNICOIS SAIL AWAY ANGEL, CDX SH TD. SR35341101 Bitch (alt.)
6/20/2006 Breeder: Charleen Madsen. Sire: CH AJAN's Loverboy Dam: Unicoi's
Down By The Sea. Owner: Kristin & Eugene Sipus, Jr..

3rd T5-752.5 pts - Team 5: Cats Rule Dogs Drule
64 ADIRONDAC'S WEEBE PUT'N A HEX ON YOU CD, RN, MH, *. SR54212801 Bitch
1/15/2009 Breeder: Carol Lantienge. Sire: Light Farm Cooper MH *** Dam:
Adirondac Morning Mist CD SH WCX CCA. Owner: Megan Baker / Tom Lehr
143 CTRL ALT DEL UD, RE, MH, NA, OAJ, NF, RE, CCA, WCX. SR34697901 Dog
3/18/2006 Breeder: Val and Jay Walker. Sire: Sungold Big Timber Dam: Sungold
Such Luck. Owner: Megan Baker / Tom Lehr
152 TRIFECTAS WILL HE BET ON ME? UDX OM1 VER RAE SH NA. SR14297401 Dog
1/21/2004 Breeder: Grace Mondrosch & Lisa Kane. Sire: Trifecta's Will He Or
Won't He Dam: Trifecta's Bet On Me ***. Owner: Beth & Rob Sokohl
187 PNAC MACH2 PACH ARGO'S TURN THE PAGE UD RE JH PAX OF OFP WCX ADHF CCA.
SN71915910 Dog
2/10/2000 Breeder: Sandra Cummings. Sire: CH OTCH Honeybee's Goldseeker
VCD2 UDX2 RN SH MX AXP MXJ AJP WCX OS Dam: CH. Argo's Thinks It's
Easy JH CD WC VC OD. Owner: Kelly Armstrong & Betsy Keen
4th - T11 732 pts. - Team 11: Clover's Legacy
165 CH GOLDSEEKER'S JUST FOR ME, CDX GN TD RE MX MXJ XF WC. SR27395301 Dog
6/20/2005 Breeder: Betsy Keen & Glenda Manucy. Sire: CH OTCH CT Highmark
Mirasol Once A Knight, VCD4 UDX JH Dam: MACH Morninglo's Seek'n the
Story, CDX RE. Owner: Kelly Armstrong & Betsy Keen
167 WINDROW'S TROUBLE IN TROUSERS, JH CDX NA NAJ NF. SR15737901 Bitch
7/9/2003 Breeder: Sheila Philips. Sire: CH Honeybee's Swarm Warning, MH MX
MXJ RA Dam: Windrow's Brakes For Drakes. Owner: Melissa Goodman
170 GOLDSEEKER'S MYSTICAL LEGEND, CDX GN VER RE. SR27395303 Bitch
6/20/2005 Breeder: Betsy Keen. Sire: CT Ch OTCH Highmark Mirasol Once A
Knight, VCD3 UDX JH AX Dam: MACH2 Morninglo's Seek'n The Story, CDX RE.
Owner: Nancy V. Hoffman
130 GOLDSEEKER'S WISHES COME TRUE OM2,UDX,MX,MXJ,RE,TD. SR27395304 Bitch
6/20/2005 Breeder: Elizabeth Keen & Glenda Manucy. Sire: CH OTCH CT
Highmark Mirasol Once A Knight VCD4, UDX3,JH,MX,MXJ,WC,VCX Dam:
MACH2 Morninglo's Seek'n The Story, CDX RE XF. Owner: Elizabeth Keen
94 HONEYBEE'S WISSAHICKON BEELINE, CD. SR52473202 Bitch (alt.)
10/16/2008 Breeder: Melissa Goodman. Sire: CH HAPPY HR HIGHMARK BAD
NEWS BEARS CD SH NA NAJ NF Dam: WINDROW'S TROUBLE IN
TROUSERS CDX JH NA NAJ NF. Owner: Heidi Shusterman & Melissa Goodman


----------



## Loisiana

BRACE OBED:
1st score 194 - Brace IV
8 MEADOWPOND BRYER OF SCOTLAND. SR62218202 Dog
5/8/2011 Breeder: Cherie N. Berger. Sire: MACH Starburst's Four Wheel Drive,
UD XF Dam: OTCH Halltree Meadowpond Echo, UDX OM RE. Owner: Lucinda
Rice
149 STARBURST'S BRADYN THE SCOTT, UDX OM RN NAP NAJ. SR00665804 Dog
2/28/2002 Breeder: Linda M. Brady. Sire: Starburst's Triple Bars, UD AX AXJ
Dam: MACH Meadowpond Star B's Lethal Weapon, UD. Owner: Lucinda Rice

2nd score 188.5 - Brace VIII
52 GEMINI'S SEMPER FIDELIS RA,OF,MX,MXJ,WC,CCA,VC. SR36083903 Dog
3/3/2006 Breeder: CINDI METCALF & BARBARA A TUCKER. Sire: CH
SUNCHASE ULTRA-BRITE NOT Dam: CH FALLCHASE GEMINI MARKQUISE
DIAMOND NAJ. Owner: GILFRED MARTEL II & CINDI METCALF & DESTINY
MARTEL
192 MACH TROWSNEST MORNINGLO'S FIRE CDX,JH,RE,MX,MXJ,M. SN79334802 Dog
11/14/2000 Breeder: BETH MEANEY & MARJORY P TROWBRIDGE. Sire:
MORNINGLO'S TOP GUN CDX,MH,NA Dam: TROWSNEST HERE'S LUCY.
Owner: DESTINY MARTEL.

3rd score 181.5 - Brace II
206 BR HAWAIIAN PUNCH CD, RE. SR02509004 Bitch
6/20/2002 Breeder: Jamie Beckett. Sire: CH Endeavors Alberta Clipper Dam:
Farm
Fresh Dutch Treat. Owner: Jennifer DeLaurent
209 LAZYRIVER STELLAR SPLASH CD, RE. SR16698206 Bitch
11/21/2004 Breeder: Suzan Norrie. Sire: Mariner Hi Road to Shaynedoro Dam: CH
Lazyriver Sweet Sasha . Owner: Jennifer DeLaurent and Suzan Norrie

4th score 175 - Brace X
171 MERICHASE MORNINGLO AMBER CDX RE OA AXJ NF NJP. SR15662001 Bitch
2/22/2004 Breeder: Carole Beth Davis and Lorraine Davis. Sire: OTCH Morninglo
Fire in the Sky UDX4 MH NA NAJ WCX VCX OS Dam: Merichase High Caliber
Lady CDX JH AX AXJ OF OD. Owner: Sara Anne Stege and Glenda Manucy
197 GEMINI'S CHARADES RA OA OAJ OJP NFP. SR36083802 Bitch
3/3/2006 Breeder: Cindi Metcalf and Barbara Tucker. Sire: CH Tejas Caribbean
Direct Flight CDX NA NAJ WC VCX Dam: CH Gemini's Fallschase Markquise
Diamond NAJ. Owner: Julia Stege


----------



## Loisiana

Vet Obed Utility
1st #134 w/ 183
Retrievers (Golden), Veteran Obedience (Utility)
134 CH MIRASOL CALLIOPE GOUDAS IT GETS, MX AXJ JH RAE. SN88387910 Dog
11/11/2001 Breeder: Ray & Alison Desmarais. Sire: CH OTCH CT Highmark
Mirasol Once A Knight Dam: CH OTCH Mirasol's Redecorator. Owner: Patricia
Lindquist.
No other entries.


----------



## Loisiana

Vet Obed Nov
1st - score 198 - 187 PNAC MACH2 PACH ARGO'S TURN THE PAGE UD RE JH PAX OF OFP
WCX ADHF CCA. SN71915910 Dog
2/10/2000 Breeder: Sandra Cummings. Sire: CH OTCH Honeybee's Goldseeker
VCD2 UDX2 RN SH MX AXP MXJ AJP WCX OS Dam: CH. Argo's Thinks It's
Easy JH CD WC VC OD. Owner: Kelly Armstrong & Betsy Keen.
2nd score 197 - 184 JAYBA'S CANYON KEEPER-ECHO,CDX,AXP,AXJP. SN80024307 Dog
12/10/2000 Breeder: Patricia Lander. Sire: Jayba's Maxwell Smart Dam: Jayba's
Fame and Fortune. Owner: Cynthia & James Bilotti.
3rd score 197 - 183 VCCH JAKKI UDX. SN76613606 Dog
8/19/2000 Breeder: Vicki J. Moderau. Sire: Chancellor Lee Bailey Dam: Sr's
Golden Chance Is Coming. Owner: Andrea Ford.
4th score ?? 180 SPRINGCREEK'S BEYOND BELIEVEN UD RA MX MXJ. SR02498502 Bitch
7/2/2002 Breeder: Robin Dalton and Karen Arbuthnot. Sire: CH Sunbeam's Seein's
Believen CD Dam: Karamor's High Reach Peach. Owner: Ruth Ann Favreau and
Robin Dalton


----------



## Loisiana

Versatility Obed
1st -197 pts - 145 GAYLAN'S FIRE WHEN READY, VCD2 RN UD GO VER JH AX AXJ XF WC.
SR44099605 Dog 24
7/17/2007 Breeder: Patricia A. McKinney & Gayle Watkins. Sire: CH Hillock's
Meredreme's Kazaam Dam: MACH Gaylan's One Step Atta Time, UD SH. Owner: Pat
Kavanagh.
2nd -195 pts - 165 CH GOLDSEEKER'S JUST FOR ME, CDX GN TD RE MX MXJ XF WC.
SR27395301 Dog
6/20/2005 Breeder: Betsy Keen & Glenda Manucy. Sire: CH OTCH CT Highmark
Mirasol Once A Knight, VCD4 UDX JH Dam: MACH Morninglo's Seek'n the
Story, CDX RE. Owner: Kelly Armstrong & Betsy Keen.
3rd -194.5 pts - 174 OTCH SUNFIRE'S GIFT OF FREEDOM UDX5, RN, JH, WC, O.
SN86936807 Bitch 22
7/31/2001 Breeder: Barbara Biewer. Sire: OTCh Stardust Rainier Rocky OBHF, OS
Dam: Sunfire's Sugar Pumpkin OD CCA. Owner: Susan & Andy Pilkerton.
4th -193 pts - 126 CH DOCMAR WESTMARCH DENIM JEANS, UD AX AXJ RE. SR33736004
Bitch
4/21/2006 Breeder: June Docter & Bonnie Wakely. Sire: CH Deja Vu's Air Phare
Miles Dam: CH Dakota DocMar's Mandalay Bay. Owner: Judy Super.


----------



## Loisiana

Beg Nov A Obed
1st 189.5 pts - 5 SKARA BRAES TOUCHED BY AN ANGEL RA. SR42334302 Bitch
4/18/2007 Breeder: Sherrie L Grober. Sire: Skara Braes Riverkeeper Dam:
Backriver Be All You Can Be. Owner: Barbara J Viviano.


----------



## Loisiana

Beg Nov B Obed
1st - score 198 - 32 HIGH FLYER'S UPROAR, CD TD RE AX AXJ XF. SR42922101 Bitch
5/13/2007 Breeder: Romaine E. Halupa. Sire: CH Smithaven's Amber Brew, RE AX
OAJ NF Dam: MACH Conbri Oahu High Flyer Hear Me Roar, RN TD XF. Owner:
Romaine E. Halupa.
2nd - score 198 - 9 WESTMARCH I BEELIEVE. SR60848204 Dog
2/8/2010 Breeder: Judy Super. Sire: CH Mirasol NoseNo Blarney, OA OAJ JF JH
RA Dam: CH DocMar Westmarch Denim Jeans, UD AX OAJ RE. Owner: Judy
Super.
3rd - score 197.5 - 35 GLENMAR ELYSIAN UNTOLD STORY, RN AX AXJ OF. SR41309703
Bitch
3/29/2007 Breeder: N. Sila, J. Hullstruug, and J. Von Barby. Sire: CH
Elysian's
Urbun Legend Dam: Elysian's The Duck Stops Here. Owner: Patricia Lindquist.
4th - score 197.5 - 8 MEADOWPOND BRYER OF SCOTLAND. SR62218202 Dog
5/8/2011 Breeder: Cherie N. Berger. Sire: MACH Starburst's Four Wheel Drive,
UD XF Dam: OTCH Halltree Meadowpond Echo, UDX OM RE. Owner: Lucinda
Rice


----------



## Loisiana

Vet obed open:
1st score 195.5 - 174 OTCH SUNFIRE'S GIFT OF FREEDOM UDX5, RN, JH, WC, O.
SN86936807 Bitch 22
7/31/2001 Breeder: Barbara Biewer. Sire: OTCh Stardust Rainier Rocky OBHF, OS
Dam: Sunfire's Sugar Pumpkin OD CCA. Owner: Susan & Andy Pilkerton.
2nd score 194.5 - 192 MACH TROWSNEST MORNINGLO'S FIRE CDX,JH,RE,MX,MXJ,M.
SN79334802 Dog 16
11/14/2000 Breeder: BETH MEANEY & MARJORY P TROWBRIDGE. Sire:
MORNINGLO'S TOP GUN CDX,MH,NA Dam: TROWSNEST HERE'S LUCY.
Owner: DESTINY MARTEL.
3rd score 190 - 193 HIGHFLYIN GOLDEN KODIAK, CDX RN. SN89324902 Dog
1/18/2002 Breeder: Jan Wild. Sire: Sha-Dy Acre His Wait In Gold, CD Dam: Farm
Fresh Meet Ms Morgan K.T.D.. Owner: Nancy Yechout.
4th score 167 - 191 COLABAUGHS SPEEDWAGGIN' CDX RA. SN75715807 Dog 18
5/10/2000 Breeder: Janine Fiorito and Richard Romer and Martin W. Fiorito.
Sire:
CH Genesis At The Wheel CD TD Dam: Colabaugh's Advance To Go CDX.
Owner: Sally Bunker Eppright.


----------



## Loisiana

Grad Open
1st score 191.5 - 139 CT MACH2 HYTREE STRIKE IT RICH, VCD3 RAE MXF. SR09802802
Dog 24
7/25/2003 Breeder: Donna Edwards & Rosemary Janoch. Sire: MACH Glenbrook
Striker, VCD3 JH Dam: CH Hytree Good Things To Life. Owner: Rosemary
Janoch.

2nd score 187 - 135 MACH MIRASOL'S NOSE THE WAY VCD3 RE MXF VER WC VCX.
SR16445602 Dog 22
3/21/2004 Breeder: Alison & Ray Desmarais. Sire: CH CT OTCH Highmark
Mirasol Once a Knight VCD4, UDX, JH Dam: CH VCCH Mirasol's Femme Fatale
UDX, OM, NAP, NJP, OF. Owner: Marge & Bob Paulding.


----------



## Loisiana

still waiting on grad novice results from yesterday. Regular classes begin to day and utility B is tomorrow.


----------



## GoldenSail

Thanks! Looks like Fisher had quite the representation going on....


----------



## Loisiana

Grad nov
1st - score 199 - 65 ZANIRI'S OFF THE CHART. SR54920403 Dog
6/26/2008 Breeder: Laureen & Joanne Kinney & Lynn Dowling. Sire: CH 
Deauxquest Hard Days Knight MH, UD, TD, VER Dam: Zaniri's Ready Aim Fire 
JH. Owner: Robin Fargus.

2nd- score 196 - 85 FAST-TRAK I'M A BELIEVER, CD RE MX MXJ XF. SR47264056 Dog
1/16/2008 Breeder: Mardi McGuire-Closson. Sire: OTCH Wynwood's Thrill Of It 
All Dam: MACH Fast-Trak Trash Talkn Time. Owner: Marta Coursey

3rd- score -192 -82 AMADOR SUNSHINE ON MY SHOULDER, CD RE. SR14090902 Dog
12/9/2003 Breeder: Ronald A. Luken & Earlene W. Robertson. Sire: CH Day Break 
Varsity JVMP Dam: Amadol Snicker Doodle. Owner: Rhonda J. Jarman

4th - score 190.5 -80 AUREO I FLY SOLO TDX CD OAJ NA JH WC CCA VCX. SR47381201 Bitch
1/3/2008 Breeder: Neida Heusinkvelt & Sheryl Salisbury. Sire: CH Amberwood 
 Winter Wonderland Dam: CH Aureo Miramar Ms. Honky Tonk, TDX CDX AX AXJ 
WC. Owner: Neida Heusinkvelt.


----------



## Loisiana

Perhaps we should call this "The National of Fisher and his Kids" 

Keep on Rockin' Anney and family!


----------



## Loisiana

Curt Brock won Open B with a 198 1/2. That's all I know so far, I will put the rest of the results up when I get them.


----------



## BayBeams

Can you post a link to the location of the obedience results? I was just searching for it and had no luck.
Thanks...


----------



## Loisiana

I've been getting them from the GRCA National yahoo group. Regular classes aren't up yet.


----------



## Loisiana

No Qualifiers for utility A or novice A. I have numbers for placements for yesterday's classes, but no names yet so it doesn't do much good.


----------



## Loisiana

Nov B.
1st -73 TANBARK'S AUTUMN SPICE GIRL KAYLA. SR59103204 Bitch
9/26/2009 Breeder: Yvonne M. Piefer. Sire: OTCH High Times Wild Turkey UDX5, 
OM3, SH Dam: Tanbark's True Colors. Owner: Ray and Jacque Sperlbaum.

2nd - 65 ZANIRI'S OFF THE CHART. SR54920403 Dog
6/26/2008 Breeder: Laureen & Joanne Kinney & Lynn Dowling. Sire: CH 
Deauxquest Hard Days Knight MH, UD, TD, VER Dam: Zaniri's Ready Aim Fire 
JH. Owner: Robin Fargus.

3rd - 76 THE ROSEHILL CONNECTION CD. SR64916204 Dog
9/18/2010 Breeder: Sandra Haigler & Lorie Jolly. Sire: AFC Rosehill's Mr. 
Speaker, MH OA Dam: MACH Riverwood's Can Can Dancer, NF. Owner: Lorie 
Jolly.

4th - 56 MACH MORNINGLO EVERYTHING UNDER THE SUN TD, JH, MX, MXJ. SR48362806 Dog
3/1/2008 Breeder: Glenda Manucy. Sire: CH Deauxquest Hard Day's Knight UD, 
VER, RAE, TD, SH Dam: Morninglo Indianhills Renegade MH. Owner: Andrea 
Ford.


----------



## Loisiana

Open A
1st - 90 FIREMARK NEALCREST'S CALIFORNIA GIRL, CD. SR53699202 Bitch 20
12/11/2008 Breeder: Melanie Foster. Sire: FC AFC Lacrosse Max Q Jake JH 
Dam: Topbrass Jump Start Firemark. Owner: Patrice Hoerster.

2nd - 91 WINSOM'S GOOD FORTUNE. SR20419405 Dog 22
7/8/2004 Breeder: Juliet E McDaniel. Sire: Winsom's Autumn Gold Dam: SHR 
Goodtime's Spirit of St. Louis, JH, NA, WCX, VC. Owner: Juliet E McDaniel

3rd - 108 MORNINGLO POCKETS FULL OF SUNSHINE. SR48362804 Dog
3/1/2008 Breeder: Glenda Manucy. Sire: Deauxquest Hard Days Knight UD, RE, 
TD, SH Dam: Morninglo Indian Hills Renegade MH. Owner: Janet Gomez.

4th - 87 ROUX'S STEAMIN' RED HOT BLUES, CD RE SH NAJ WC. SR53962604 Bitch 16
1/10/2009 Breeder: Ellen & Rob McNeill. Sire: FC AFC OTCH Stanley Steamer, 
UDX MH Dam: Emberain Etouffee, MH. Owner: Beth & Rob Sokohl.


----------



## BayBeams

Jodie,
Thanks for sharing this info...much appreciated.


----------



## Loisiana

Open B
1st - 132 OTCH TOPBRASS KEY, UDX8 OGM. SR24170411 Dog 22
3/13/2005 Breeder: Jackie Mertins. Sire: Burn's Golden Phoenix Dam: Topbrass 
Pearl. Owner: Curt Brock

2nd - 116 OTCH TANBARK'S ALWAYS UDX5 OGM. SR00064101 Bitch 20
11/1/2001 Breeder: Yvonne M Piefer. Sire: Cedarpond's R.V. Dam: Tanbark's 
Comin Around Again. Owner: Yvonne M Piefer.

3rd - 145 GAYLAN'S FIRE WHEN READY, VCD2 RN UD GO VER JH AX AXJ XF WC. SR44099605 Dog 24
7/17/2007 Breeder: Patricia A. McKinney & Gayle Watkins. Sire: CH Hillock's 
Meredreme's Kazaam Dam: MACH Gaylan's One Step Atta Time, UD SH. Owner: 
Pat Kavanagh

4th - 117 OTCH HALF MOON TEALOAK'S HOT TOMATO UDX7 OM8. SR06735802 Bitch 20
2/2/2003 Breeder: Teri Jakob. Sire: FC AFC Glenhaven Htrs Mn Baronet MH 
Dam: OTCH Tanbark's Sneak Attack UDX MH. Owner: Kathryn Willis and Carrie 
Tavares


----------



## Loisiana

Loisiana said:


> 4th - 87 ROUX'S STEAMIN' RED HOT BLUES, CD RE SH NAJ WC. SR53962604 Bitch 16
> 1/10/2009 Breeder: Ellen & Rob McNeill. Sire: FC AFC OTCH Stanley Steamer,
> UDX MH Dam: Emberain Etouffee, MH. Owner: Beth & Rob Sokohl.


Does anyone happen to know this girl? I found her through K9data earlier this week and liked what was there.

Pedigree: Roux's Steamin' Red Hot Blues CD RE SH NAJ WC


----------



## DNL2448

Don't know the girl, but I LOVE Stan, so does Breeze (girls always love their daddies)! My Brandy girl was an Emberain dog.


----------



## Ljilly28

HIT from open B and HC

132 OTCH TOPBRASS KEY, UDX8 OGM. SR24170411 Dog 22
3/13/2005 Breeder: Jackie Mertins. Sire: Burn's Golden Phoenix Dam: Topbrass 
Pearl. Owner: Curt Brock


----------



## Loisiana

Util B:
1 st - score 197 - 116 OTCH TANBARK'S ALWAYS UDX5 OGM. SR00064101 Bitch 20
11/1/2001 Breeder: Yvonne M Piefer. Sire: Cedarpond's R.V. Dam: Tanbark's 
Comin Around Again. Owner: Yvonne M Piefer.

2nd -score 197 - 132 OTCH TOPBRASS KEY, UDX8 OGM. SR24170411 Dog 22
3/13/2005 Breeder: Jackie Mertins. Sire: Burn's Golden Phoenix Dam: Topbrass 
Pearl. Owner: Curt Brock

3rd -score 195.5 -126 CH DOCMAR WESTMARCH DENIM JEANS, UD AX AXJ RE. SR33736004 Bitch
4/21/2006 Breeder: June Docter & Bonnie Wakely. Sire: CH Deja Vu's Air Phare 
Miles Dam: CH Dakota DocMar's Mandalay Bay. Owner: Judy Super.

4th - score 195 - 133 MACH2 ROSEHILL'S TALKING WATER UDX MH. SN84125007 Dog 22
6/17/2001 Breeder: Barb Mattheis. Sire: AFC Rosehill's Mr. Speaker, MH OS 
Dam: MACH CT Tailwind's Firefly of Tanbark, VCD3 SH. Owner: Lorie Jolly.


----------



## Ljilly28

Nov B.
1st - score 197.5 - 73 TANBARK'S AUTUMN SPICE GIRL KAYLA. SR59103204 Bitch
9/26/2009 Breeder: Yvonne M. Piefer. Sire: OTCH High Times Wild Turkey
UDX5,
OM3, SH Dam: Tanbark's True Colors. Owner: Ray and Jacque Sperlbaum.

2nd - score 197.5 -65 ZANIRI'S OFF THE CHART. SR54920403 Dog
6/26/2008 Breeder: Laureen & Joanne Kinney & Lynn Dowling. Sire: CH
Deauxquest Hard Days Knight MH, UD, TD, VER Dam: Zaniri's Ready Aim Fire
JH. Owner: Robin Fargus.

3rd - Score 197 -76 THE ROSEHILL CONNECTION CD. SR64916204 Dog
9/18/2010 Breeder: Sandra Haigler & Lorie Jolly. Sire: AFC Rosehill's Mr.
Speaker, MH OA Dam: MACH Riverwood's Can Can Dancer, NF. Owner: Lorie
Jolly.

4th - score 197 -56 MACH MORNINGLO EVERYTHING UNDER THE SUN TD, JH, MX, MXJ.
SR48362806 Dog
3/1/2008 Breeder: Glenda Manucy. Sire: CH Deauxquest Hard Day's Knight UD,
VER, RAE, TD, SH Dam: Morninglo Indianhills Renegade MH. Owner: Andrea
Ford.


----------

